

The Crisis of Linux on Desktop - javadyan
http://onlinehut.org/2011/10/the-crisis-of-linux-on-desktop/

======
1point2
I have no problem with KDE as my desktop - its fast, love the whole eye candy
experience and whatever KDE shipped with Kubuntu 11.10 has been nicely stable
(compared with 11.04) - no crisis here brother.

Big thanks to the team at KDE and Kubuntu - you folk rock!

------
rhizome
tl;dr: Chicken Little doesn't like Gnome 3, notes that some other don't
either, and that some of them are switching to XFCE.

